# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Novedad en la pagina de REE

## JMTrigos

En la pagina de REE se puede acceder a un mapa de instalaciones hidráulicas.

https://www.esios.ree.es/es/pagina/m...es-hidraulicas 

También a las eólicas y termosolares.
https://www.esios.ree.es/es/pagina/m...ciones-eolicas
https://www.esios.ree.es/es/pagina/m...s-termosolares

Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2016),HUESITO (21-may-2016),Jonasino (21-may-2016),perdiguera (21-may-2016),titobcn (23-may-2016)

----------

